# LordHighLama : Multi Strain Grow



## lordhighlama (May 7, 2009)

Possible strains to be seen during this journal...

ak47 / Northern Lights / Satori / OG Kush / Granddaddy Purp

Currently vegging two ak47 beans and two bag beans.

Just ordered Nirvana Northern Lights and Mandala Satori from attitude. 

Waiting on clones from a buddy of the OG Kush (which I have smoked some that he's grown and it's amazing) and Granddaddy Purp.

During this grow I will be doing things a bit differently than last time. I have converted a shop workbench into my veg/clone box and it has two 3ftx3ftx3ft sections. Height will have to be watched during veg since I vertical space is limited but the stealth was hard to pass up. One side will house my vegging mothers, while I house my bubble cloner on the other side. I will be putting my 400w into the veg box and stick a few cfl's on the cloning side.

With the addition of my 600w digital ballast I can start using that in my new flower space (not yet built) but I invision a 12sq/ft area for flowering. I don't need to worry about that for a bit since I will be focusing on vegging and cloning for a while.

Not only have I made some changes to my vegging and flowering locations, but I have also purchased some new tools of the trade. I got real tired of using ph test strips so I purchased a Milwaukee PH pen, I also sprung for the dry FF line of supplements so we'll see how they work with my liquid trio. 

I know a local farmer that has a organic soil mix that he says is the best thing since sliced bread so I will be trying it out with this grow. 

Ok now for the first set of pics...




Local organic soil



Close up of soil mix



some of my new tools


----------



## lordhighlama (May 7, 2009)

The hood I'll be using to veg my moms



My two ak47 - the one on the left is 13 days old, the one on the right is 8 days old.



These pics were taken 05/03/09 so they were actually only 9 and 4 days old.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 7, 2009)

exciting man, can wait! granddaddy purp :hubba:
your lucky you got those new rooms thats great news
ill keep my eyes fully peeled on this grow, make sure to include tons
of pics


----------



## lordhighlama (May 7, 2009)

I don't have any pic's of my two bag beans but they are just a few days behind my second ak



side shot of my biggest ak



the little one all by itself

That's all I've got for now,, comments, suggestions, or just general banter is accepted and welcomed.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 7, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> exciting man, can wait! granddaddy purp :hubba:
> your lucky you got those new rooms thats great news
> ill keep my eyes fully peeled on this grow, make sure to include tons
> of pics


 
Come on now... you know me I love pics.  
I'll give some sneak previews of my grow rooms in the near future.  Until then... :48:


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 7, 2009)

cant wait to see how our grows will turn out this time...
i forgot how much waiting was involved 
but at this age i can usually wake up and see changes every day,
which is nice  maybe ill finally have a bpotm entry in a few months.
im going to probably keep all the mothers short and stout, then get some
clones going, then once theyre all the same height, flower em all.
will probably be adding a 250w hps soon. or by the time i flower.
later lama :ciao:


----------



## swiftgt (May 8, 2009)

yo lama,
whats up,
good to see you have started another g,j!
about time!
your ak's are comming on well,
so how much did you spend on seeds this time?


----------



## lordhighlama (May 8, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> cant wait to see how our grows will turn out this time...
> i forgot how much waiting was involved
> but at this age i can usually wake up and see changes every day,
> which is nice  maybe ill finally have a bpotm entry in a few months.
> ...


 
sweet sounds very similar to my plans for this grow,,, short bushy mothers producing loads of clones. :hubba: 

What light will you be using for your mom?



			
				swiftgt said:
			
		

> yo lama,
> whats up,
> good to see you have started another g,j!
> about time!
> ...


 
I didn't spend to much this time, I just wanted to get my feet wet not dive in.  :baby:  But you know me I wont be able to stay away.


----------



## stonedrone (May 8, 2009)

I'm pulling up my chair.


----------



## swiftgt (May 8, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> I didn't spend to much this time, I just wanted to get my feet wet not dive in.  :baby:  But you know me I wont be able to stay away.


 
cool,
so are you just starting to plan your new flower room?
did you just buy that digi ballast or did you have it last grow?
what lights are you veggin with now?
what else are you planning to buy for this grow?


----------



## lordhighlama (May 8, 2009)

I've already got it designed in autoCAD for the most part. 

Digital ballast is brand new, I haven't even plugged it in yet.
Bought it to take over flowering duties.
I'm still just using my 400w to veg and probably wont put the 600w in use until I have some clones.
I'm really hoping to not have to buy much else for this grow since the wife is already on my case about it.   She still doesn't know I've got beans yet, that should be interesting!


----------



## swiftgt (May 8, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> She still doesn't know I've got beans yet, that should be interesting!


uh oh, so if you disappear suddenly, at least we will probably know what happened to you!:angrywife:

so your vegging with a hps or mh now?


----------



## lordhighlama (May 8, 2009)

Vegging under mh and I'm still using my cooled hood.  I'll put the sun soaker reflector on it when I move everything to my workbench.

Here's a preview of what my flower box will look like...


----------



## lordhighlama (May 8, 2009)

materials needed to get the box built...


----------



## lordhighlama (May 12, 2009)

Got my nutes in the mail yesterday.  I bought them from igrowhydro, they had the cheapest price I could find after shipping anywhere on the internet.  Got em' for $77.94 after shipping, $67.95 before.








This is the arsenal of nutes and water.  I have two containers both ph adjusted to 6.5.  One will have veg nutes mixed when I start feeding and one will be plain water.


----------



## Pothead420 (May 12, 2009)

looking good


----------



## 420benny (May 12, 2009)

I did the math on your 600 in the 4x4 room=5625 lumens per sq. ft. That works!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 12, 2009)

Hey 420benny thanks for dropping in, your welcome anytime.  

Actually though that box design is for a 4x3 12sq/ft box.  So I'm actually gonna have 7500 lumens per sq/ft

I've been flowering my last few crops under a 400 in a 8sq/ft space so this will be a little upgrade.


----------



## swiftgt (May 12, 2009)

wao looks like your getting well stocked up lama!
looks like you planned it out well!
what power fan are you going to use?


----------



## lordhighlama (May 12, 2009)

I've got two 250cfm inline fans and will run one with the air cooled hood and one for the box exhaust.  Then I'll probably just have a passive intake at the bottom of the box.


----------



## swiftgt (May 12, 2009)

sounds good what filter are you going to run?


----------



## lordhighlama (May 12, 2009)

I know I'll probably get scolded for this but I don't have a filter.   Something that I will probably have to look into but I'll cross that bridge when I get there!


----------



## swiftgt (May 12, 2009)

no, no scolding! i dont have one either but i dont have people close by, 
but i still want to get one, just in case! you never know when some nosey person will come along for a snoop around!
so i think its well worth the price if it comes down to my freedom!


----------



## 420benny (May 12, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Hey 420benny thanks for dropping in, your welcome anytime.
> 
> Actually though that box design is for a 4x3 12sq/ft box.  So I'm actually gonna have 7500 lumens per sq/ft
> 
> I've been flowering my last few crops under a 400 in a 8sq/ft space so this will be a little upgrade.



That was just a test to see if you were paying attention! :hubba: J/K My math was fine. I just used the wrong number for the width of the room. My future grow room is similar, about 5 x 7. I am going to run 2 lumatek 600s.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 13, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> That was just a test to see if you were paying attention! :hubba: J/K My math was fine. I just used the wrong number for the width of the room. My future grow room is similar, about 5 x 7. I am going to run 2 lumatek 600s.


 
lol,, glad someone is keeping me on my toes.
Your new room sounds like it will be a beast
lots of room to stuff full of plants.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 13, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> no, no scolding! i dont have one either but i dont have people close by,
> but i still want to get one, just in case! you never know when some nosey person will come along for a snoop around!
> so i think its well worth the price if it comes down to my freedom!


 
That's kinda my deal as well,, smell isn't a huge issue with how far away my neighbors are but it would still be smart to hook one up.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 13, 2009)

do you guys count which day your on
like how old the plant is by, days from sprout
or days from start of germ?


----------



## lordhighlama (May 13, 2009)

I started counting from sprout
which reminds me that I need to get some new pics up of the "girls"
Went into the grow room yesterday and noticed some bleaching at the edge of my leaves???
Hopefully nothing major, but even my little ak with only a few sets of leaves is showing the loss of color.
Once I get pic's up you'll see what I'm blabbing on about over here!


----------



## swiftgt (May 13, 2009)

i start counting on sprout as well,
yea, lets see some pics of them lama!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 14, 2009)

ok I finally got some new pic's of what I've got cooking...




Here's a close up shot of what I was talking about yesterday.  Don't quite know what's going on here, ph is good and runoff is 6.8



Now on this one I'm pretty sure that it got some splash from watering, but I just gave it it's first veg feeding last night so again I'm alittle confused here.



Finally a group photo including my driftwood girl from my last journal.  Now this is crazy because I didn't plan on revegging with her.  I chopped here up and left her in the same room as my grow box but not in it.  It has been receiving no water, attention, or light since the harvest but just a few days ago I spotted this little foliage coming from the stock.  So I stuck it in the box and watered it yesterday and it's already taking off on me.    Am I the only one that thinks that's wild!!!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 14, 2009)

the two ak47 sprouts are now 20 and 15 days old with the tiny little bag bean sitting at about 12 days I'd guess.

Oddly enough the one ak47 is a little monster and growing like crazy while the other two beans are very slowly showing any progress. Hum...

Anyway here are a few more pic's... 



Another shot of the revegging driftwood girl



close up showing the leaf damage



I got my bean order in from attitude yesterday,, mandala satori.. Nirvana northernlights.. And two freebie G13 fem seeds.  :yay: 


Well that's all I've got for now...  :ciao:


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 14, 2009)

sweet cant wait to see how your revegged girl
will turn out. doesnt it usually take a month to see new growth?
that one AK is looking incredible! thats how i want mine to grow.
and i think they will actually theyre showin indica signs
anyways looking great altogether lama, those leaf problems
dont look too bad.. im not sure quite what it could be though.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 14, 2009)

yep usually takes several weeks to see any new growth, but it wasn't even receiving any light or water.  That girl must really be a trooper cause she just wouldn't die.  lol

Your babies are gonna be just as bushy as that little ak I've got, your's are seeming to grow at a faster rate every day.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 14, 2009)

you know how you guys were saying about the biggest pots to use?
sorry to ask in your journal but, instead of going from 16oz right to 4gal i got pots that are big that arnt the 4gals im thinking it would be better to use those then switch to the 4gals when flowering right? also less space used. more soil though


----------



## lordhighlama (May 14, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> you know how you guys were saying about the biggest pots to use?
> sorry to ask in your journal but, instead of going from 16oz right to 4gal i got pots that are big that arnt the 4gals im thinking it would be better to use those then switch to the 4gals when flowering right? also less space used. more soil though


 
Since they aren't sexed yet I would agree with you, put em' in the intermediate pots till there sexed and ready for flower then transplant the females to the big pots ditch the males and switch to 12/12.  You'll save allot of soil that way.


----------



## swiftgt (May 14, 2009)

yep id go with the smaller pots too, if you have space concerns don,
looks like your re veg is going very well,
i think my big bud was trying to re veg, but it looks like the mould from a while ago has come back to finish her off! dam,
but none of my other plants are affected,
ill have to get rid og it, as its just asking for trouble leaving it in my grow room!
your ak's are comming on nicely as well!
good to see you got your seeds lama,
so when are you gona start to germ?


----------



## stonedrone (May 14, 2009)

That unintended reveg is a pretty nice bonus. I thought you had to leave some buddage on there. Pretty resilient lady you got there.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 14, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> looks like your re veg is going very well,
> i think my big bud was trying to re veg, but it looks like the mould from a while ago has come back to finish her off! dam,
> but none of my other plants are affected,
> ill have to get rid og it, as its just asking for trouble leaving it in my grow room!
> ...


 
That's a good question swift,, I'm a bit nervous to start those beans but very exited at the same time.  Maybe this weekend I'll get some up and going.



			
				stonedrone said:
			
		

> That unintended reveg is a pretty nice bonus. I thought you had to leave some buddage on there. Pretty resilient lady you got there.


 
Yep that's exactly what I thought stonedrone,, she's a survivor who I couldn't kill off if I tried. lol

I really like the smoke from that plant so I'm actually quite pleased that I still have the pheno


----------



## swiftgt (May 14, 2009)

yep its a hardy strain you have there lama! 
you should re veg it till it has enough growth to make loads of new cuttings!
yea im thinking about poping some more bean's to replace the ones that got k.i.a!
but i think ill be real tight on space if i do, hum what to do!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 14, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> yep its a hardy strain you have there lama!
> you should re veg it till it has enough growth to make loads of new cuttings!
> yea im thinking about poping some more bean's to replace the ones that got k.i.a!
> but i think ill be real tight on space if i do, hum what to do!


 
Whatever you do just don't start another journal.. lol.
That is actually now my plan for her, let her veg for a while and then clone the heck out of her.  At least I know I have one female now.


----------



## stonedrone (May 19, 2009)

Hey lord, how's that reveg coming along?


----------



## swiftgt (May 20, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Whatever you do just don't start another journal.. lol.
> That is actually now my plan for her, let her veg for a while and then clone the heck out of her.  At least I know I have one female now.


yep you have 1 female!
mine still havent sexed yet, but soon!
so did you pop any more seeds?
i was thinking of starting another g.j actualy, lol
i was going to let my firist one come to an end soon, and start a bio inriched soil grow, with 3/4 autos in bio inriched soil, and 3/4 in normal soil,
and see if this new soil is as good as ive heard it is!
as for your re veger, good you should clone the crap outa it!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 20, 2009)

stonedrone said:
			
		

> Hey lord, how's that reveg coming along?


 
It is struggling to say the least.  Right when I put it under my light it showed some growth, but since then the color has been fading to a light green and the leaves are a bit limp.  I gave it a feeding of grow big a few days ago and I'm hoping that helps.  My fear is that it is root bound and is going to die on me.



			
				swiftgt said:
			
		

> yep you have 1 female!
> mine still havent sexed yet, but soon!
> so did you pop any more seeds?
> i was thinking of starting another g.j actualy, lol
> ...


 
Ya... I have one sick female.  
I've got my two freebie beans in paper towels right now...
one fem pure gold and one fem blue venom
I was just over at one of your journals... cant remember which one :rofl: but I gave a suggestion for your name.

I just really hope that my big ak47 is a girl,, it's staying very short and getting quite bushy.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 20, 2009)

get me some flicks to drool over there lama!


----------



## swiftgt (May 20, 2009)

hey lama,
yea i hope your ak'sare getting on better then mine are anyway,
mine are small compared to the rest of my plants, and 2 of them look like they seen better days!
cool so you have started some new beans!
have they germed yet?
i poped another 15 or so a few days ago, there all up and doing well,
and no seedaside antics like last time!
i kinda dont trust my rockwool cubes, i think somthing got spilled on them or somthing, the ph is very hard to keep right and when i water the cubes
i get what looks like oil on water, with all the cloours of the rainbow...pritty but deff dont think its doing my babys any favours!
so i planted directly into peat this time, and got 100% up
yeaee!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 20, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> get me some flicks to drool over there lama!


 
I'll get you some new pic's up tonight when I check on em' like I said though the revegg girl looks terrible and I fear death is imminent.  




			
				swiftgt said:
			
		

> hey lama,
> yea i hope your ak'sare getting on better then mine are anyway,
> mine are small compared to the rest of my plants, and 2 of them look like they seen better days!
> cool so you have started some new beans!
> ...


 
One of my AK'S is still very tiny as well,, 
but my other one is just going crazy.
Ya,, the new beans have both germed so I'll have to put them in soil tonight as well.
I've never used rockwool but I've never heard anyone say anything about an oil slick look coming from them.


----------



## swiftgt (May 20, 2009)

good to hear at least 1 of your ak's is going well!
im sure the other will catch up!
i used it a few times, and never saw an oil slick! i think someone spilled some oil stuff on them before i got them!
so i have discarded them and i germed in soil, as nature intened!!
ive heard that cutting back the roots and repotting a plant that you want to reg veg helps alot,
check out this link about bonsai mothers
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=385633#postid385633


----------



## lordhighlama (May 21, 2009)

thanks for the link swift, but since I didn't have any intention of a reveg to begin with I'll just let it die if that is what it wants to do. :fid: 

So I put my germed beans into soil last night and put them in the veg box.  Well see how that goes...  Also just put 3 satori beans and 3 nl beans into paper towels.

Still waiting on the og kush clone from my buddy... I still think I'm getting it you just gotta stay on him.

The leaf damage that I was getting on my ak's got a little worse but all new growth looks nice and green.  Still confused why or what caused it, but I'm not all that concerned about it cause it's still growing!  

Overall though through the start of this grow,, I've had a bit of a rocky start.  Slow plant growth... leaf damage... terrible germ rates on my bag seeds... and a unintentional reveg that is about to die on me.

But I'm not getting my head down...  I'm just hoping that my cloning endeavor goes a bit smoother than the start of this grow.   


Anyway here are the pic's of what's going on in my cabinet...




Knocking on deaths door this one is...



close up showing the leaf damage again...



group shot of the lot...


----------



## blondeboy (May 23, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Got my nutes in the mail yesterday. I bought them from igrowhydro, they had the cheapest price I could find after shipping anywhere on the internet. Got em' for $77.94 after shipping, $67.95 before.
> 
> View attachment 113613
> 
> ...


 
Smoking! how many seeds was in that contianer?


----------



## blondeboy (May 23, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Vegging under mh and I'm still using my cooled hood. I'll put the sun soaker reflector on it when I move everything to my workbench.
> 
> Here's a preview of what my flower box will look like...
> 
> ...


 
What's that thing hanging from the top of the flowering box? It looks like some kind of fan system.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 23, 2009)

youll be more than satisfied id say in about 2 weeks 
youll have a bunch of nice looking plants vegging.
the reveg one, meh dont even think about it it wasnt intended
so just think of her as a little experiment. :hubba: 
that big AK wants me. i can tell


----------



## lordhighlama (May 26, 2009)

blondeboy said:
			
		

> What's that thing hanging from the top of the flowering box? It looks like some kind of fan system.


 
At the very top will be the exhaust fan, and at the very bottom will be my inlet.  Still unsure if it will be passive or not though.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 26, 2009)

*MAY 26 UPDATE*

Ok I though it about time for another update... 

Operation reveg was a failure and it has been removed from the veg box.
Sad to say neither the pure gold or blue venom made it. Both popped out of the soil but were mutated and died. 
All 4 of the NL and the 4 satori beans germ'd. Put em' in soil and 3 NL have popped through.
Still waiting on the satori but this morning I checked on em' and I could see them coming up.
The NL beans were much faster to germ and sprout than the satori.
On another note,, this weekend I was gifted 4 T8 4 bulb x 4ft ballast's with 32w bulbs. Thinking about using these for veg in the near future.

Check these puppies out...









These are my little helpers


----------



## lordhighlama (May 26, 2009)

more pic's for you all...


----------



## lordhighlama (May 26, 2009)

last but not least the individual shots...






Don just for you,, "she" asked me to upload this shot for you.  :hubba: 
Just topped (hoping for a her) last night to slow it down some.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 26, 2009)

nice flouros i dont know much about them
they put out enough lumens you think?
your cats are too dope man haha i got a helper
too. sorry about the PG and BV... here :bong: take that
its frusterating working with beans as you know i know haha.
But at least youve got a bunch more, your veg room will be filled in
no time and youll have a buttload of nice clones sitting around in
a few weeks. altogether looking really nice though man.
how are you going to make an even canopy? if you are
later bro
*TheDon*


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 26, 2009)

dang i gotta cover myself with a book
when i looked at her! you say she IS a girl?
what a dang beauty. looks similar to mine.
i might top as well, but not sure how much wider they will
all get. dont have the biggest room in the world by any means
:ciao:


----------



## lordhighlama (May 26, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> nice flouros i dont know much about them
> they put out enough lumens you think?
> your cats are too dope man haha i got a helper
> too. sorry about the PG and BV... here :bong: take that
> ...


 
The even canopy will come when I send some clones to the flower box.  I'm going to run only clones in the flower box so none of these plants will be seeing the flower room anytime soon.

But ya I'm not a fan of these darn beans,,  I can't wait till I'm not dealing with them anymore.  Not to worried about the two I lost though because so far so good with the sat and NL!   



> dang i gotta cover myself with a book
> when i looked at her! you say she IS a girl?
> what a dang beauty. looks similar to mine.
> i might top as well, but not sure how much wider they will
> all get. dont have the biggest room in the world by any means


 
Not sure if its a girl or not yet,, but it doesn't hurt to wish!


----------



## blondeboy (May 27, 2009)

Yha that's cool.  You gotta have a fan to circulate the air inside your flowering room, or your plant will wilt from the intense heat.  My room has a  window for the exhaust, and the $10 fan takes care of the circulation.


----------



## blondeboy (May 27, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Got my nutes in the mail yesterday. I bought them from igrowhydro, they had the cheapest price I could find after shipping anywhere on the internet. Got em' for $77.94 after shipping, $67.95 before.
> 
> View attachment 113613
> 
> ...


 
Do those veggie nutes really work, because that&#8217;s a lot of $$ thrown away if it they don&#8217;t?


----------



## lordhighlama (May 27, 2009)

Just a quick update on my sprouts...

checked on them last night and they were all looking good.  My first three NL beans sprouted much quicker than the satori, but when I got home last night I checked on the other two and I was surprised that the sat had popped first.

So I've still got three satori in the little starter tray, I checked on them this morning and they will be transplanted into larger containers tonight.

As of this morning I've got 4 NL all sprouted and in containers, 1 sat in a container and three still in the starter tray, and two ak's and one bag bean slowly vegging

here's the pic's from last night...







you can faintly see the little satori beans in the far right corner


----------



## lordhighlama (May 28, 2009)

blondeboy said:
			
		

> Do those veggie nutes really work, because that&#8217;s a lot of $$ thrown away if it they don&#8217;t?



I've never used the dry nutes from FF so I can't say yet.
I'm a fan of liquid FF nutes though so I figured I might as well have the full complement of dry and liquid.  
but that isn't just veg nutes, those nutes will run me though my entire grow.  
Check out the FF feed schedule you'll see where the dry nutes come into play!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 28, 2009)

Ok since yesterdays pics didn't show my satori beans very well I though I'd give another quick update with pics.

I transplanted the three satori sprouts from the starter tray that I used for 3 NL and 3 sat. I won't make that mistake again, it was far to small,, I'll just start em' in there current size from now on.  



Just after transplanting,, the 4 NL are on the left and the 4 to the right are the satori




group shot keeps getting bigger soon I may need a wide lens. lol




two little satori's front and center.  




NL occupies the back row and the front left.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 28, 2009)

:woohoo: everything looks great lama :hubba:


----------



## blondeboy (May 28, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Just a quick update on my sprouts...
> 
> checked on them last night and they were all looking good. My first three NL beans sprouted much quicker than the satori, but when I got home last night I checked on the other two and I was surprised that the sat had popped first.
> 
> ...


 
I also place an saw-off "bottom" bottle over my plants until maturity.  But I would suggest twisting the top off the lid for ventilation because plants have to breath too.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 28, 2009)

blondeboy said:
			
		

> I also place an saw-off "bottom" bottle over my plants until maturity. But I would suggest twisting the top off the lid for ventilation because plants have to breath too.



I have just been pulling the bottle off once or twice a day for 5 or 10 min while I'm checking on the little ones.  

*Don* I know you used this method,, how long did you leave the bottles over them?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 28, 2009)

Lookin good over there, should be a jungle in no time! What's the reflective stuff you have on your walls? Looks like it was folded a bunch of times. Can't be mylar is it?


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 28, 2009)

i used plastic bags but same thing.
sometimes id wake up and it would be fully sprouted,
then id take the bottle off. sometimes id go in and see the sprout
just peaking outta the soil and take it off. so id say right when you see if come out its been germed and doesnt need it anymore 
i love that germ method its simple easy and works every time.
i wont be messing with paper towels for germing anymore really


----------



## lordhighlama (May 28, 2009)

hum...  interesting
sounds like I don't need the bottles anymore then.
There all sprouted, so maybe I'll pull them for good tonight!
But ya jbonez is the man for helping us lost souls out,
I still germed em' in towels but adding the water bottle on top made all the difference in the world for me.




			
				MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Lookin good over there, should be a jungle in no time! What's the reflective stuff you have on your walls? Looks like it was folded a bunch of times. Can't be mylar is it?



Thanks mental,, I'm sure hoping my little jungle picks up soon.
That reflective stuff came from a first aid kit.  It's a mylar blanket, I wen't that route cause it's dirt cheap!


----------



## swiftgt (May 28, 2009)

i got 12 mylar blackets for $12 and i use spray asheasive to stick it to the walls or other plastic,
and there quite big!
so wheres the pics lama!?


----------



## lordhighlama (May 29, 2009)

swift are you smoking and posting again. lol  
I thought we had you cured of that.  
Gotta look up the page for yesterdays pics.

Didn't take any pics last night or this morning 
only real difference is I removed all the bottles
but I must say they are all looking very happy and healthy.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 29, 2009)

Good to hear they are happy. I'd hate to find out you were abusing them, smacking them around the room and such. haha


----------



## lordhighlama (May 29, 2009)

well keep it on the hush hush, but I did accidently knock one over just after I transplanted it.
All the soil came flying out and the poor little roots were completely exposed.
repotted it and hoped for the best.
Been keeping an eye on it and it looks like it didn't hurt it at all.


----------



## swiftgt (May 30, 2009)

ha you know me lama,im .soooooo stoned most of the time im surprised you even understand me!
looking good anyway
i know all about misshaps ive has another yesterday,i put pics up on my frist g.j
hopefully your little one will be fine.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 31, 2009)

yep swifts a pot-head alright 
dont know what he sees in "marijuana"... :rofl:
Anywho isnt my display picture funny? haha im too baked...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 31, 2009)

aha Lordhigh, I've done that before. Done it to a few seedlings before and no problems .  Nice picture don, lol.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 31, 2009)

you guys crack me up
don that picture would prolly scare me if I wasn't so baked myself.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 31, 2009)

well I finally made the switch from the spare room to the shop outside.
temps are a bit better in the shop and it gets more shade in the summer.
installed two of my t8 ballast's into a 10 sq/ft area, so I'm a bit worried about my lumens but the reduced heat is a nice plus.  Each ballast will put out 11,200 lumens so I've got 2240 lumens per sq/ft.
gonna have to work on this but I am thinking of a way to get a third ballast in.   Just trying to stay away from HID for veg cause it is alot of heat.  Anyhoo I am digging the new setup, still a few things to do yet but I'm getting there. 

Got some clones today from my buddy,, took him a while but he finnaly came through.  I got two ak and 3 fog
also I spoke with my other buddy that is suppost to be hooking me up with the cut of og kush and he said I should have it by next weeked. :hubba: 

ok enough jabbering from me...  I'm gonna post some pic's, take a rip and go make dinner.  

ok nevermind pic's are going to have to wait, the darn attachment page won't come up for me so I'll try in a little bit.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 1, 2009)

I've got 10 clones 5 are mine 5 are a buddies.  He will be getting them this weekend once he gets back into town.  I told him I wasn't going to plant them for him so hopefully they will last in those little starter pellets.  



nice and organized.  



quick shot at the light setup.  I'm still thinking of a way to get a third ballast in there... any idea's anyone?  
All I've been able to come up with so far is putting one on the door side on hinges that I can hinge up and out of my way when I open the doors.



this is a shot looking in at the space,  to the right is the doors for access.  This is where I was talking about putting a swinging ballast in.



just separated my clones from my buddies



now mine are all transplanted into soil and I gave them a good watering.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 1, 2009)

niiice lama :hubba: 
what did you use to root those cuttings?


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 1, 2009)

I didn't use anything...
got em' from my buddy, from what he said he just cored out the starter pellets and put the cuttings strait in with a dry rooting solution.
I won't be rooting mine that way until I at least give the bubbler a go.
But I was rather impressed with the amount of roots sticking out of those little pellets.  


So what do you guys think about the new light setup.  I've never used tubes before, are my plants to far away from the light above?  
Does it look doable to get the third ballast in on the door side on some kind of hinges?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 1, 2009)

hmm yeah maybe they are a bit too far?
i obviously dont know jack but maybe theyll stretch if
kept like that. i dont know anything about floros specially t8s
but i think the closer the better, but i dont know how you
would get them any closer. and squeezing that 3rd ballast in there
is beyond me :confused2: you could try the door, or maybe just put
them in a different room, or build a box special size for that one ballast and just have a cloner box/room all reserved for clones. try and see what works best


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 1, 2009)

I've actually got two more ballasts that haven't been used yet, but feasibly can only fit one more in my space.  I'm hoping to have the third ballast mounted just like the one to the side on the left same height, only difference would be that it would have hinges so that I could swing it up and out of my way when I go to water and visit.  
But now thinking about it a bit I see what your saying about not being able to get the younin's any closer cause the swinging would run smack dab into my plants. 
As you can see I'm still stumped on this one...


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 1, 2009)

yea its possable,
hang the fittings on chains from hooks,
you can ajust them then,
yea get those plants as close to the lights as possable,
looking good though!
bet they'll love the cooler temps in there!


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 1, 2009)

I sure hope there going to love the lower temps.
As it is now growth has slowed to almost a complete halt.
that's why I wasn't to worried about getting them moved over so soon.
even stretching would be considered growth at this point lol
Although I am hoping that when I get home and check on them tonight that I start to see how effective those tubes are going to be.

What about those clones swift,, you think they will be ok in those starter pellets until my buddy picks them up this weekend?  I told him I wasn't going to put them in soil but I'd keep em moist.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice light set-up. Looks pretty bright in there. You could bring the seedlings closer to the top lights probably.. Quite an operation you've got going there .


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 2, 2009)

yea they should be fine over the weekend,
just keep them moist and they should be happy there,
im sure you'll see some improvement when you come home,
did you move your plants closer to your lights?
just finished my outdoor garden,
planted 10 plants,it was hard work! 
had to dig alot of crap and roots up to plant them!
you would be very proud!
i forgot my cammra when i was planting,
so ill have to get pics tomoro,


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 2, 2009)

well so much for keeping them moist..  Oops
got home last night from work and my clones looked great,, not so great for my buddies.    Those darn pellets were completely dry and the clones were as limp as... well never mind.  
Brought them into the air conditioned house soaked em in ph'ed water and stuck them in the window seal, the leaves looked very shriveled and dry.
checked on them this morning and three of the five were starting to perk back up, but two of them still looked really sad.  
So they are still in my house so they shouldn't dry out today.

mental & swift : I did move my seedlings a bit closer to the top light last night, just used some boards and stuck them under the plastic bin.  

swift : good to hear you got your outdoor moms planted and happy...  your not starting another journal are you lol


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 2, 2009)

hey lama,
yea they would be fine if you kept them moist lol,
not to worry,even if they dont come back to life, you can always share some cuts when you got them rooted and veggen a while,
i was realy tired and went for a nap this morning after planting my garden,
when i woke up it was 3pm, do'h
i hadnt been out to water at 10am like i should have,
and the plants in my flower room where not happy with me at all!,
i lost a few leaves, not too worry though,
i have them watered and co2'd up now!
dam all that digging realy took it outa me!
as for another journal,
im not sure if id be allowed have another one!


----------



## goneindawind (Jun 2, 2009)

lookin great lamma keep it up.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 3, 2009)

haha,, swift if you try and start another g.j marp might have to start charging you rent for the storage space. lol  
But I hear ya on the watering, those hot temps really take a tole quick if your not on top of it. I guess it was another one of those do'h moments!
Three of the 5 clones are recovering nicely
the other two still look mad at me but I still think they'll make it.

goneindawind : good to see you around man, thanks for stopping in!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey lama
got any updates man?
i dont feel comfertable when i dont know
how all my buddys grows are doing. 

:lama:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, how's things over there Lordhigh? Last update was on the third of june!


----------



## blondeboy (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Lama if your plant is sick, you should slice up about 3 tablets of 88mg of Asprin to a 5 gallon water.  Then feed your plant the water.  That should help heal your plant.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 18, 2009)

sorry guys been pretty busy lately.  been struggling to even find enough time to nurture the younins.  Now that all have been moved into the new veg cabinet they are really loving life.  All the beans that sprouted from the NL and Sat are doing well.  I have one runt sat but it is still healthy.
I can't say enough good things about those florescent lights, almost no heat and the veg growth is so dense and bushy.  

I finally got my bubble cloner put together and right now I've got 4 clones in it, they have been in there for 4 days so no root growth yet.

It is really nice having all the extra room in my veg box and the temps have been manageable since moving to the shop.  

I'll try my best to snap some pic's tonight when I get home.  I watered last night so they should be nice and perky for you all.


----------



## prosport00 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just Bouncing Around Kinda Checkin Things Out Since I Am New Here But All Of You Guys Kick A** And Are Very Inspiring To Me.the More I Look And See, The More Amazed I Am. I Have My 1st Grow Coming Up Now Of Some Good Commercial. I Thought I Would Get A Jump On Learning And Man Are You Guys Showing Me!i Have Northern Lights Seeds On The Way And Hope I Have Things Good By Then. If I Can Get The Comm To Grow, It Will Give Me Hope For The Lights.i Am Looking For Some Good Easy Strains To Dabble With Until I Get  Tuned Up On All Involved. My Hats Off To All Of You And I Hope To Have Some Pics Of My Own Soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Green Mojo To All


----------



## legalize_freedom (Oct 24, 2009)

hey thought I'd let you know for future refrence that "humboldt organics" dot com has the 1 lb foxfarm soluble trio packs for 60.50 (72.00 shipped to your door)


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 15, 2009)

Well I figured it was time to bring this journal back from the grave. I had some very unfortunate things happen on my last attempt at growing my NL and SAT, and my entire veg chamber was wiped out by spider mites.  

Once I moved everything out into my shop under the T8's the attack began. I wasn't able to contain the infestation and everything was ruined. :hitchair: 

Since then several things have changed for me... the veg box is back in its original location since the chilly winter weather has kicked in the heat isn't an issue right now. Also a lack of smoking has been an interesting experience. If you don't know what I'm talking about I've got a link in my sig for that as well.  

Anyway now for the part everyone likes... the PICTURES.  




Here they are vegging along prior to my lst work.



Again a group shot of them after I did some canopy management.



The one NL that I haven't lst'ed yet.  Prolly will happen soon, but right now the canopy is pretty even.



First NL plant that I did some minor lst work on.  I just tied some yarn around the pot and used that as a tie point.  Seems to work out well.



The other NL that has had some lst.

These are my three satori plants.  Haven't done anything to these yet, they seem to grow much shorter than the norther lights so right now I'm just trying to keep the norther lights around the same height as these three.









They are all sitting under a 400w MH with a mini sun soaker reflector.  Just gave them there first feeding two days ago.  

I planted them in that general organics soil as seedlings and then transplanted into black gold.  Most of them seemed to like it just fine, but lost a satori and northern lights after transplant.

Anyhoo that's all I've got for now, till next time smoke on this for me...  :bong1:


----------



## gangalama (Dec 15, 2009)

lookin good Lama!!! goodluck with the mites!! ill be watchin!!


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 16, 2009)

thx lama2. lol
hopefully won't have to contend with mites this go around since I've moved everything back to there original home.  Never had a bug problem there so should be safe this time.  Hooves crossed of course.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey lord  so i guess we found each others journals today...  how old are those babies?


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 16, 2009)

guess so. lol
there a little over a 4 weeks.
started them just a bit before I had to quit smoking.


----------



## gangalama (Dec 16, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> thx lama2. lol
> hopefully won't have to contend with mites this go around since I've moved everything back to there original home.  Never had a bug problem there so should be safe this time.  Hooves crossed of course.


Good to Hear. ( a little neem oil doesnt hurt, just to be safe)  Goodluck!!!


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 17, 2009)

Good news... went into the grow room last night to check on my plants and spotted preflowers emerging on all three of the NL's.  :woohoo: 

Just tied down the last NL as it was getting taller than everything else.  Now I just need to wait on these satori's a bit longer to see some alternating nodes coming from them.   

Gonna try and pull a few clones off of the NL and see if I cant get them to root.


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 17, 2009)

sup LHL

guess we can compare when we finish up. Just to make sure I'm really growin NL :doh:

Lookin good dude


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 17, 2009)

:welcome:  cunga...  so what do you think.  Yours seem to have a similar leaf structure no?

I am fairly confident you are working with NL but its tough to say.  But ya should be fun to compare once we have some buddage going on.  :hubba:


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 17, 2009)

You no....after a while they all look the same :watchplant:  But I do see the same structure, except for my #3 plant. Either way I'm still expecting some good sheit to smoke :ccc:
I think next week I'll switch them over, so I guess we'll find out soon enough.
later


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 23, 2009)

_Update time... _*12-23-09*

Took some cuttings from my vegging plants, figured it was as good a time as any to get some clones and get them ready to send into flower. Took 2 cuts from each plant and stuck in rockwool cubes, and dipped in earth juice rootstock gel.

Haven't cloned this way before so I'm hoping for some success. The donor plants were getting so bushy that it was barely even noticable that I took the cuts from them. I figure I'll give them till this weekend before I throw them into flower.




here are my little clones... you can see in the pic how I labeled them from A to F by plant.



under the dome.



I'm using a 4ftx4 T8 ballast for my lighting source.



the donor plants are doing well, hoping for at least one female from both strains.



here is how I'm keeping the lettering system strait on the donor plants.


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 5, 2010)

Any pics of your NL's Lord ?


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 5, 2010)

been slacking on the updates over here... currently working on building a new cabinet for veg, clone, and flower all in one.  Should be rather stealth once complete, but ran out of 2x4's in the shop this weekend to complete the frame.

I've been holding off on switching over to flower until this cab is done... but I really need to switch soon or these are gonna get to big. 

Sex has been determined on one of the satori's as female and one NL has shown male the other 4 are still undetermined right now.  Clones are still hanging around, showing a little yellowing on the lower leaves but still no roots yet. Getting a bit nervous about that, it's been 13 days and still no roots 

I'll snap some pic's 2nite and post an update for ya!


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 5, 2010)

Sounds good!

Do you have something to keep the underside of your clones warm? I was having the same problem last week with my clones. I purchased a small under tank reptile heater (4w I think) attached it to a piece of glass then put a piece of wood on top to absorb the heat. Seems to be working really nice at keeping the roots warm. Just a thought.....


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 5, 2010)

no I don't have anything under them keeping them warm, and maybe that is causing the rooting process to be really slow.  Might have to look into something like what you mentioned if these don't start showing roots soon.


----------



## Parcero (Jan 6, 2010)

Good work man

Kind a like back here:watchplant:


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 6, 2010)

hi parcero,, long time no see buddy... hope all is well for you.

Update 01/06/10


Well as I was saying yesterday my cloning with the cubes have not been the success story I was hoping for, but I haven't given up hope just yet.  It's been 14 days and none have shown roots yet.  Things are starting to look more and more yellow as time passes, so maybe there still trying to push some out.  Maybe a heat pad would help speed the process?

The plants are all starting to show signs of being root bound, some much more than others.  Really need to get these things flipped, sexed, and transplanted SOON.    Gotta get that cabinet done this weekend no matter what now.

Took some pics of the plants last night, they are needing water everyday since they are quite root bound, and are looking a little droopy by the time I give them there drink.  

So far I have one confirmed female and one confirmed male, the other 4 are still up in the air.

I've got to run for a minute but will post pic's shortly.  :bolt:


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 6, 2010)

ok here are the pic's...


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 6, 2010)

bet ya get a huge growth when they get their new home


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

looking great hope u get females!!! when you are able to smoke again you will have quite the stock~


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 7, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> looking great hope u get females!!! when you are able to smoke again you will have quite the stock~


 
thanks for dropping in 2dog... I hope I get some more females 2 but if not no biggie right, I can't smoke em' anyway.   




			
				FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> bet ya get a huge growth when they get their new home


 
ya, I'm pretty sure once I get them some more root space they are gonna go wild on me.  I just hope that I haven't hurt them or stressed them to much from keeping em' root bound for so long.     We'll see I guess.


What do you all think about the clones?  Think they might root still, just taking a bit longer due to the cooler temps at the cubes?


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 7, 2010)

hi there lordhighlama, i just read the gj... awesome. good work. i just want to say that i cloned the same way as you are now for years and never did i use cubes that had the plastic covers on them. i have had 4 and 6 inch blocks covered like that but not 1". maybe a lack of air getting in??? i dunno, i use the bubbling method now most times.  if you are not worried about a little loss why not open 1 of the cubes up to see where they are at. i would dip ends in wilsons roots  and jam it in the wet cube and spray daily in the dome to keep humidity high and i would light spray the cube every couple days to try and maintain an even dampness. i dunno if this helps at all but  here have this anyway :48:


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 7, 2010)

thx for stopin' in ta... ya shortly after I put the clones in the dome I realized I needed to take those little plastic raps off.  That might have slowed the process down some as well.  Did you use heat mats with your cubes when you cloned that way?


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 7, 2010)

i never did use the mats and had roots showing out of the cubes in 7 - 10 days and some would take longer. my main reason for not using a heating pad or anything is that my domes are on a shelf that has a fluorescent light set-up attached underneath and the ballasts for that keep the shelf at a nice warm temperature. i think i would use a heating pad if it wasnt for that for the main reason being that out of all the material i ever read it says to keep the roots/cubes warm to speed up the process or to at least not delay it. i have seen them in my favorite grow and they are not too expensive..... and thats canadian dollars  lol.  good luck and happy growing.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a heating mat for the clones...It really dris them otu fast and requires a lot of spraying..What temps are your clones at? They may still root ozzy says he has had some take a whole month no point in throwing them away just keep em moist and try to keep them in the 70's of poosible..if you do put a heating pad I would put a towel or two in between for protection it can burn the roots...my mat cost around 50 and doesnt adjust the heat...


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 7, 2010)

thx for the replies... I would say my clones are sitting right at 70 maybe just a smidge below due to the mistings they have been receiving each day.  I guess I'll just keep waiting on them and keep em' moist.  Can't hurt anyting at this point.  Maybe I'll have to run down to the garden store this weekend and see what they have.


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 8, 2010)

I found my reptile under tank heating pad at petsmart. $19.00
Petco has some for less I think.....

My clones are doing much better since I put the mat in. I was dealing with some cold nights and temps were staying around 69. With the mat I stay in the low 70's now and they all perked up.
Worth a shot for 20 bucks


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 13, 2010)

Well I've got some great news now, after only 21 days 4 of my clones have popped some healthy white roots out the bottom of my cubes.    

Now i just need to work on cutting that 21 days down a smidge. lol

I'm sure many things contributed to the slow root growth but I'm certain the cool temps were the number one problem.  I still don't have a heat pad, but my new cabinet is built and they are in a much warmer climate now.  I'm still working out a few kinks in the flower chamber, but I finally have flipped the plants over to 12/12 so we should soon be seeing what I'm working with.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 13, 2010)

congrats on the newbies. hope theyre keepers!!!


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 19, 2010)

Update 01/19/10

well time has passed and my sadness has lifted.  I ended up with no female NL, and I'm down to two satori.  One is a confirmed female while the other one is taking its sweet time to show sex.  It's quite lanky and stretched the most out of all my plants during veg so I might just toss it even if it is a girl.  I had 100% success with my clones, it just took a really long time for them to take in the cold weather.  But again I had to toss all of them except for the two from my confirmed female. 

So after I hacked and chopped away at all my hard work I decided I better take some more cuts off on my ONE girl I have.  So I worked her over a bit and she gave me 7 healthy looking cuts as a reward.  I have faith that this time my rooting time will be much quicker... or so I hope.

I "finished" my cabinet if you can ever really say it's finished.  Still needs to be painted, and I need to find a way to latch my doors shut but other than that this thing is sweet.  Very light proof, weather-stripping on both doors and I window and door foam to seal all of the cracks.  I tell ya what when I shut the doors on this thing its a thing of beauty.  

So that leads me back to why I feel my newest clones are going to root much faster.  They are now housed in my new veg side of the cabinet and the lights in there are keeping the temps much nicer for my little clones.

Ok so lets see here, I'm gonna put down some dates to help with my sanity...

I flipped the lights over on Jan 10th
male plants removed from flower box on Jan 16th
clones taken from female satori on Jan 16th
first female clone planted into soil on Jan 16th

Ok with that out of the way lets get to the fun stuff, pictures....




Thought I'd start off with the sad news first... here is the macro of one of my exposed boys.  The rest all look just like this, no need to show you them all.



First successful roots from cubes! :hubba:  To bad this one was a boy. lol



Here was my first successful roots from cubes that didn't get thrown in the trash.  



Here she is once transplanted into a fresh batch of black gold soil.



a quick snap of my new batch of clones... all from the same female donor.



pretty self explanatory here... my satori showing her stuff.



a quick look into my flowering side of my new cabinet.



her she is... looks kinda sad in there by herself doesn't she?  lol


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

I am so glad the wait paid off!!! I think my last cloens just werent given enough time....thanks for the update lama.


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow dude :holysheep: that's some serious bad luck with your NL's. Hope your next batch of clones have a quicker turn around :farm:


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 20, 2010)

yep, wasn't the greatest female/male ratio I've ever seen thats for sure.  lol

I've still got a few NL beans in the stash so maybe one of them will be kinder to me.  I won't be putting those in soil for a while though.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

did they drug test you at work yet?


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 20, 2010)

not yet 2dog... although it's funny u mentioned that, because last night I had a dream that they pulled me in to pee in a cup.  Though for sure that was a sign that I was going to get tested today, but nope just a strange dream.


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats on the clones...warmer temps will cut your wait time down...although the strain can hve a lot to do with it as well...One of the reasons I keep my Paki around is because cloning it is a no brainer...it roots quickly and cares lil about it's environment...


----------



## 420benny (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats on the female Satori! Don't be surprised to find the lanky, late one to go m a l e on you. Mine did and he waited a looong time. I want yours to prove me wrong and be a big 'ol girl.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks for dropping in benny and hamster
benny... I'm pretty sure its a big boy, but one can hope.
hamster... man I'd like to get me a strain like that.  lol


----------

